# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week...Weekley Thread



## vintage2wheel (Dec 2, 2012)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bikes/parts/fun stuff did we find this week?

2 more badges for the colletion should have the schwinn speedway DX badge this week...the mission has some wear down to the brass but alot of paint still

post some pics and show us what you got...


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 3, 2012)

*nothing*

nothing found this week?


----------



## jd56 (Dec 3, 2012)

*S7 yellow band rim*

Did get this Yellow band 18 hole model B rim last week.





Thanks Jim

JD


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 3, 2012)

*nice*

there we go i know someone got something


----------



## jd56 (Dec 3, 2012)

Also just got the clay tires that I wanted for the phantom.
Not sure which color to go with though
Orange or the Clays?
The idea for the orange was to bring the orange highlights out on the phantom frame. The Clays are prewar style but, there is somethin about the Clays that are just tough looking.
Then the is what everybody else has...WWalls.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 3, 2012)

If your going to go with one if those 2 I would go with the one on the right you will be happy once there on. Just my opinion


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 3, 2012)

*Prewar Finds !*

Hey Shaun,
Picked up a couple of prewar Schwinn framesets, and one of them used to be yours . . .

First up, a rare 1940 Original Paint Excelsior brown DX.  The remarkable thing is that a set of fenders and chain guard of the same color showed up on feePay at exactly the same time that I was buying the frameset; perfect match . . . there is a God !  
Yet to be assembled . . but I think I'll build it with some nice vintage black big knobby Carlisles; kinda like a 1940 farm bike.

(pictured in the foreground with fellow DXs)








Next up Shaun . . . your old '37 BC frame ! 
Original AMC Flash paint scheme.  Jay added an old Mead fork (?) that sort of fits.
I have big plans for this frame and may make a sign board for it (like the Cycletrucks) and feature the new logo for "Creamery Cycle Werks" or "Creamery Cycles"  . . . . still working on that.

I'll keep ya posted when I get these two built up . . .

BIG THANKS to Jay (Xcelsior) and Shaun (vintage2wheel) ! ! !


----------



## jd56 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Clay vs Orange tires*



vintage2wheel said:


> If your going to go with one if those 2 I would go with the one on the right you will be happy once there on. Just my opinion




I think the clay is the color too. Thanks Shaun.
Then again I could just geat another set of S2's and mount the orange and then when I want to switch up for a different look then I'll be set.

I just wanted the bike to stand out from all the other Black Phantoms.


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 4, 2012)

onecatahula said:


> Hey Shaun,
> Picked up a couple of prewar Schwinn framesets, and one of them used to be yours . . .
> 
> First up, a rare 1940 Original Paint Excelsior brown DX.  The remarkable thing is that a set of fenders and chain guard of the same color showed up on feePay at exactly the same time that I was buying the frameset; perfect match . . . there is a God !
> ...



Hey that was my old brown BC frame glad to see its going to be cool and I recognize that black Dx aswell buddy


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 4, 2012)

*nice DX line up*

hey pete/spence yes that was mine and i bought it from spence nice bike I have the forks for that bike...

Also pete after alot of research that brown frame should be badged BFG or AMC/hudson detroit that is a BFG paint scheme. like the black one I have same but black and cream with BF goodrich on the down tube.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 5, 2012)

I just purchased a nice 1945 copy of "50 Years of Schwinn Built Bicycles" for $41.00. Anxious to settled back for a nice read.


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 5, 2012)

*50 years of schwinn book*

Guys you will never believe this ! My grandpa owned three schwinn bike shops back in the day from 1951 until 1980 when he retired any how I was 6 when he closed he never saved any bikes or anything when he was bought out ... Ok a couple months my longtime friend Matthew was on a bike pick And came across some old bike Books during the pick and the 50 years of schwinn book 1945 -1895 was stamped Spences bike shop on about 20
Pages or so !!! How lucky is that !my buddy gave it to me as a bday present I was so shocked and happy I showed it to my dad and he told me when he was Lil boy my  Gpa had him stamp the book so know one would take it because it was spences bike shop property !! What are the odds of finding that book that was part of my family history crazy now it's In my garage bike shop it gave me the chills when I got it so cool!!!!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 5, 2012)

Such a cool stiry


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 5, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> Such a cool stiry




Crazy huh what a small world


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 5, 2012)

*My new bikes for last week*

1937 schwinn double bar roadster 




<a href="http://s1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh584/38autocycle/?action=view&current=92B538D1-E42E-49A5-86FE-3687FD591738-6299-00000360A0E05771.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh584/38autocycle/92B538D1-E42E-49A5-86FE-3687FD591738-6299-00000360A0E05771.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Other finds pogo*

Pogo seat !! 




















Also
A
New Departure parts box will
Sell box for 350
Shipped or 300
Picked up 
Also
Will
Sell
Pogo for 1250.00
With beautiful retstored top!!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 6, 2012)

*not a shocker*

thanks for the heads up pete thats nice to know. I was told differant...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it's time to have a hoarding intervention with Chris. I'll bring the truck so we can hall away all those extra parts LOL


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 6, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I think it's time to have a hoarding intervention with Chris. I'll bring the truck so we can hall away all those extra parts LOL




Lol I could seriously have my own bike swap and maybe dent it


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a bike shop related advert Christmas gift for you buddy


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 6, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have a bike shop related advert Christmas gift for you buddy




mark yours should be done by this weekend the drawing of the blue CP.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 6, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have a bike shop related advert Christmas gift for you buddy





For me?????? Well thanks


----------



## mruiz (Dec 6, 2012)

I am thinking of a new thread, What Schinns you haven't found this week.......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice Shaun

Santi coal for you my friend LOL JK


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 6, 2012)

*had to*

he will cut it in 2 and sell you the other half


----------



## spoker (Dec 6, 2012)

*red 49 girls ballooner*

sorry i dont have a camera,picked up a 49 girls ballooner,my first red girls bike,ser no. f150572,came with very nice chrome s2 wheels with like new indian head tires,think they are the older ones but i dont know how to date out tires,has red bras head badge,bad seat,no grips nice fenders with the good old type braces,has a white monark chain guard,rear mount on chain guard has a u shape as though it would fit over an axle,does somone need this guard? also any ideas on how to date indian head tires,bike is shown in the 1950 catalog as a D65,thanks AJ


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 6, 2012)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I have a bike shop related advert Christmas gift for you buddy




Killer bro we gotta hook up soon


----------



## jacdan98 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll take those Mead Ranger forks & rods set up?


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Dec 8, 2012)

*its only sat night*

but i got this 61 corvette off of cl for 75 bucks! my first vette. the guy got 7 calls in the first hour, i was number 3, and the only one willing to pick it up this evening. serial number b122354. sturmy 2 speed kickback. anyone know if this orig had a rack? light?


----------



## PeterScherer (Dec 8, 2012)

1950 Schwinn 



~Peter


----------

